# Hygetropin Green tops vs Black tops?



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is there actually any difference between the black top 100iu kits or the 200iu green kits?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

100 are 10x10iu, 200 are 25x 8iu.

plus 1 is black the other green


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> 100 are 10x10iu, 200 are 25x 8iu.
> 
> plus 1 is black the other green


Is there any real difference? Apart from what you just said?


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

@Pscarb


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

@deadlee


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

m83000 said:


> Is there any real difference? Apart from what you just said?


there shouldnt be, if theyre dosed correctly.

i used the 200iu kits, did half a vial 4x per week on training days. Just used for deeper sleep.


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone else?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

like clubber said they are made by the same people so are the same product.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if both are genuine then there should be no difference in the actual product iu for iu


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> if both are genuine then there should be no difference in the actual product iu for iu


How would you work on dosing then Paul?

I'm on 4iu everyday for 5 weeks now... When would you up it etc?

Sides are fairly mild


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m83000 said:


> How would you work on dosing then Paul?
> 
> I'm on 4iu everyday for 5 weeks now... When would you up it etc?
> 
> Sides are fairly mild


why increase it?


----------



## Espagnolito75 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> why increase it?


hello bro,

i have order hygetropin 25 vials x 8µi (from hygenepharma).

I want bulk whit AAS.

In the french forum, the mens say to me "use it to 8/10µi for bulking" and for cutting "4µi", this is right friend ?


----------

